# Emirates ID - Is it must?



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is Emirates ID a must have? and what is it required for?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Supposedly no but unless you have one, you will not be able to access Government services.

I have an Abu Dhabi visa and since the beginning of the year, you cannot get a driving license, get ADEWA connections, register your car, get a good conduct certificate, etc without having one. 
I believe that they are slowly rolling this out in Dubai as well, so it might be a good idea to get one whilst the centres are not busy.

If your residence visa is due for renewal, you will be made to apply for one at the same time.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gulfnews : Free zone visa applicants need to have Emirates ID

JAFZA not on the list so I won't be applying for one yet


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> gulfnews : Free zone visa applicants need to have Emirates ID
> 
> JAFZA not on the list so I won't be applying for one yet


I've had mine for 2 months now and it has yet to come out of my purse. They want to see it for just about everything in Abu Dhabi but since I live in Dubai, it looks like I won't ever use it.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Supposedly no but unless you have one, you will not be able to access Government services.
> 
> I have an Abu Dhabi visa and since the beginning of the year, you cannot get a driving license, get ADEWA connections, register your car, get a good conduct certificate, etc without having one.
> I believe that they are slowly rolling this out in Dubai as well, *so it might be a good idea to get one whilst the centres are not busy.*
> ...


Thanks Maz.. I guess I'll get one for myself.. since am gonna be around for atleast 3yrs.. and have heard that rules change overnight here.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Everytime I've tried to use it for identification purposes, I've been told that it's not a valid form of ID and I need my passport.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Everytime I've tried to use it for identification purposes, I've been told that it's not a valid form of ID and I need my passport.


You've just reminded me why I love this place so much. 

When I'm old and gray, all the stories about Dubai will definitely earn me the title of the coolest nan on the block (or people might just think I'm nuts and full of ridiculous stories - more likely to happen!)


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Everytime I've tried to use it for identification purposes, I've been told that it's not a valid form of ID and I need my passport.


I've used it for Empower registration, and for opening a phone contract. I've also got E-gate on it. I think it is a useful initiative, but I do wish they were rolling it out in a more structured way.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Artrat said:


> I've used it for Empower registration, and for opening a phone contract. I've also got E-gate on it. I think it is a useful initiative, but I do wish they were rolling it out in a more structured way.


Mine expired last year never got the chance to renew it. Its quiete expensive and Same problem Banks and everywhere else REFUSE it as a form of ID, they still want your passport.


----------

